

Best way to track my freelance billed hours? - tommaxwell

I just got my first client, one in which I'm designing a few simple pages in CSS and HTML. I was wondering how to determine which hours I should bill for -- should I bill for something like brainstorming and mocking ideas -- and if there are any good apps/services for tracking these hours.
======
lukevdp
If you are doing an activity for the client, bill it.

Good software for it is freshbooks.com

